# Random Vertical Yellow Line On-Screen [Urgent!]



## fayzan123

I was just playing Fifa on my PC and I have this yellow straight line that sometimes goes but then re appears, I have tried common resolutions but none work!

Pictures!


----------



## pip22

That usually indicates that the monitor is faulty. If it's new, the manufacturer should replace it under warranty.

It can also be caused by the video adapter being over-stressed if it only happens in game play.

Try the monitor on a different system for a few hours. If no yellow line appears in all that time the monitor is okay and an over-stressed graphics adapter is more likely.


----------



## fayzan123

i have no other desktop and i bought this monitor of a friend but he bought it a few months back and the line is constant but sometimes goes away for a few hours and then if i run a game, bam its back..


----------



## WereBo

Yep, it's definitely the monitor, mine has an identical fault but with a green column - Luckily, it's the very 1st column at the left of the screen, so I can ignore it. 

It started and lasted for random times for a few months, but has now decided to become a permanent feature. It appears when the monitor's powered, whether the PC is on or not.

Check with your pal who originally bought it and see if he still has the receipt, it should be returnable/repairable, if in the 3 years warranty.


----------



## fayzan123

so impossible to repair?


----------



## fayzan123

WereBo said:


> Yep, it's definitely the monitor, mine has an identical fault but with a green column - Luckily, it's the very 1st column at the left of the screen, so I can ignore it.
> 
> It started and lasted for random times for a few months, but has now decided to become a permanent feature. It appears when the monitor's powered, whether the PC is on or not.
> 
> Check with your pal who originally bought it and see if he still has the receipt, it should be returnable/repairable, if in the 3 years warranty.


do you know the exact name for the problem so I can google etc


----------



## WereBo

A repair-shop might be able to repair it, if they've got the gear to test it, but it might well be pricey.


----------



## fayzan123

WereBo said:


> A repair-shop might be able to repair it, if they've got the gear to test it, but it might well be pricey.


great but do you know the exact term so I can have a go at it myself?


----------



## WereBo

When I spoke to the techie-guy at Hanns (my monitor), he said it sounded like a *****-array chip, I couldn't make out the actual word he said.

Unless you're skilled in chip-removal/replacement, I'd either return or replace it.


----------



## fayzan123

WereBo said:


> When I spoke to the techie-guy at Hanns (my monitor), he said it sounded like a *****-array chip, I couldn't make out the actual word he said.
> 
> Unless you're skilled in chip-removal/replacement, I'd either return or replace it.


Thing is I got it second hand, was a 24' monitor for £35, lasted me 8 months..


----------



## WereBo

I just had a google around ('vertical line on screen') and the 'common consensus' seems to indicate it's a bad LCD-screen - There's loads of laptops, TV's and monitors with the same fault, but in different colours/positions.

The LCD-screen can't be repaired, only replaced.


----------



## fayzan123

WereBo said:


> I just had a google around ('vertical line on screen') and the 'common consensus' seems to indicate it's a bad LCD-screen - There's loads of laptops, TV's and monitors with the same fault, but in different colours/positions.
> 
> The LCD-screen can't be repaired, only replaced.


dont suppose i have any chance of getting a replacement?


----------



## WereBo

You'll need the manufacturer and exact model-number, then try googling 'replacement screen for ****** *****', where ****** ***** is the make & model.

It's also worth googling for the service-manual for the monitor too, it'll help explain the exact procedure for replacing the screen - Be careful though, some sites charge for them and the prices can vary widely.


----------

